# Half-price Sodastream Drinksmaker Kits



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/9/07)

KMart in Northcote sold me a SodaStream Beginner Kit (drinksmaker, two bottles, two gas cylinders) today for $49.99. The price is clearly marked on the shelf and scans as $49.99.

I quickly donned my best poker face and bought one with a $50 gift card I got on credit card points before walking calmly to my car and driving off with a very large smile on my face.


----------



## Ross (27/9/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> KMart in Northcote sold me a SodaStream Beginner Kit (drinksmaker, two bottles, two gas cylinders) today for $49.99. The price is clearly marked on the shelf and scans as $49.99.
> 
> I quickly donned my best poker face and bought one with a $50 gift card I got on credit card points before walking calmly to my car and driving off with a very large smile on my face.




That's fantastic value :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## turto77 (27/9/07)

wow,
Does anyone know if that price is current in QLD as well?


----------



## Offline (27/9/07)

Same price in Newcastle so i assume QLD as well
i mentioned it in another soda stream post earlier this week.

Offline


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/9/07)

Offline said:


> Same price in Newcastle so i assume QLD as well
> i mentioned it in another soda stream post earlier this week.
> 
> Offline



um.... out of interest .. do you do something other than make kids soft drinks out of the Sodastream ? Am I missing out on something here ????? :huh:


----------



## Adamt (27/9/07)

What other drink is popular with all of us here and is carbonated?

Hint: This site was designed to help people brew it.


----------



## Offline (27/9/07)

And these gas cylinders are easy to carry, say to a party or picnic


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/9/07)

Adamt said:


> What other drink is popular with all of us here and is carbonated?
> 
> Hint: This site was designed to help people brew it.



So you telling me what .. you use the Soda Stream to carbonate a beer ???? Come on, still in the dark here ..


----------



## Offline (27/9/07)

Not usually, just to dispense it from mobile keg setups


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/9/07)

Offline said:


> Not usually, just to dispense it from mobile keg setups



So its about the gas bottles and not the drink maker ? Okay, I can see that.


----------



## Hutch (27/9/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> So its about the gas bottles and not the drink maker ? Okay, I can see that.



Mostly - the small gas bottles (330gm CO2) usually fetch around $40 a pop, and $11 to refill. The drinks-maker is also useful. It can be gutted and the parts used to make a simple party-keg gas dispenser, therefor no expensive regulator required. 

This looks like one hell of a deal! I saw it in KMart as well, though I thought it was for gas only.
Nice work SMOI!


----------



## winkle (27/9/07)

Looks like a trip across the road from work tomorrow is on the cards


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/9/07)

I'm doing two things with mine.

I'm putting together a party keg setup and I am force carbonating (PET) bottles of beer for giggles. (I don't own a proper keg setup.)

I thought about the unregulated route and tried it with a gutted SodaStream thingy belonging to Thirsty Boy. I quickly decided that although expensive, there is a *lot* of niceness in a regulated gas setup and bought a cheap regulator and the other bits of kit required to make it work. I might use the drinksmaker to make lolly water, or some other way to make the world a better place.


----------



## frogman (28/9/07)

I rang K-Mart at Loganholme today and asked about this Soda Stream deal.
They said that it was not a special and it was their new normal price however they had none in stock.
Call in on my way home at K-Mart Helensvale and picked up the above mentioned kit for $49.99.
Good way to keep the wife/kids happy with cheap soft drink/ soda water.
And score an extra 2 portable party system gas bottles in the process.

I'm startin to think I'm starting to build up a little to much gear.
7 soda stream bottles.
1 regulated party sustem set up
1 Non regulated party system set up
1 old soda stream waiting to be pulled apart. Will sell for $10 + postage(no gas cyl included)

FROGMAN.


----------



## Sammus (28/9/07)

just picked it up too  Noone mentioned any special there, I wish I knew it was their normal price before buying my last 2 cylinders outright for like $40 each... Also never got to play with one and its pretty cool 

In the manual it says not to carbonate after adding the syrupy stuff? Is that just so the little injection wand doesnt get sticky? I've already thought about filling those bottles up with beer and force carbing too... anyone done this successfully?


----------



## lokpikn (28/9/07)

I dont know about beer but as i kid i added the syrup first and gassed it up when i pulled the lever to let the bottle release it just went every where. Got in heaps of crap from mum and was not aloud to use it for ages. 

Good Luck


----------



## milpod (28/9/07)

frogman said:


> I rang K-Mart at Loganholme today and asked about this Soda Stream deal.
> They said that it was not a special and it was their new normal price however they had none in stock.
> Call in on my way home at K-Mart Helensvale and picked up the above mentioned kit for $49.99.
> Good way to keep the wife/kids happy with cheap soft drink/ soda water.
> ...




Your accent is pronouncedgot mine last night,had it stripped down for party keg duties in 5 mins.

Oh and the two extra gas bottles was cool


----------



## Thunderlips (29/9/07)

Sammus said:


> In the manual it says not to carbonate after adding the syrupy stuff? Is that just so the little injection wand doesnt get sticky?


Don't worry about the wand, it's so you don't get sticky.
It fizzes up badly if you add the syrup before hand.
Try it if your curious


----------



## albrews (29/9/07)

Sammus said:


> just picked it up too  Noone mentioned any special there, I wish I knew it was their normal price before buying my last 2 cylinders outright for like $40 each... Also never got to play with one and its pretty cool
> 
> In the manual it says not to carbonate after adding the syrupy stuff? Is that just so the little injection wand doesnt get sticky? I've already thought about filling those bottles up with beer and force carbing too... anyone done this successfully?



hi, re the gassing of the mixed drink, it bubbles and fizzes the drink out of the bottle , it does the same with beer.

so, like the instruction book says, carbonate the water before adding the flavour.

cheers, alan


----------



## Barramundi (29/9/07)

was lucky enough last week to be wandering up the street and find one that someone had tossed out for council clean up , just machine and gas bottle but thats all i want anyway , the old style gas bottle which i believe are the best ones to refill yourself too... went nicely with the six milk crates full of long neck crown seals i drove by/picked up the day before ... one mans junk is anothers treasure so they say...


----------



## winkle (29/9/07)

Don't bother going to KMart @ Toowong the sodastream products have been taken off the shelves to make way for Xmas stuff (wankers)  .


----------



## stillscottish (23/10/07)

Just got back from my local Kmart (Kippa Ring) clutching a new Sodastream kit - 2 bottles, 2 cylinders + machine.
$40 on clearance this week.
I don't know if it's across all stores but if you're thinking of getting one, go and have a look.
It's not much more than the price of the gas in the cylinders now!

Campbell


----------



## stillscottish (23/10/07)

albrews said:


> hi, re the gassing of the mixed drink, it bubbles and fizzes the drink out of the bottle , it does the same with beer.
> 
> so, like the instruction book says, carbonate the water before adding the flavour.
> 
> cheers, alan



You can gas up beers and wines but you have to have them nearly freezing first.

Campbell


----------



## bonj (23/10/07)

I don't know about anyone else, but I have checked 2 k-mart stores locally, and neither of them have any kits in stock 

I have checked the Ipswich Riverlink store, and the Indooroopilly Westfield store.


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (23/10/07)

Bonj said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I have checked 2 k-mart stores locally, and neither of them have any kits in stock
> 
> I have checked the Ipswich Riverlink store, and the Indooroopilly Westfield store.




I got mine from Kmart at Sunnybank. As of last Monday they had plenty on the shelves still

cheers

Greg


----------



## youngy (27/10/07)

I went to K-Mart Firle, they have a starter kit there for $49, but on the box it only says 1 x co2.

Does anyone know if this is the one? (it had an opening down the side of the box diplaying the cylinder)

What does the kit say on the ones you guys got? do you have a photo?

cheers,


----------



## Offline (27/10/07)

youngy said:


> I went to K-Mart Firle, they have a starter kit there for $49, but on the box it only says 1 x co2.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the one? (it had an opening down the side of the box diplaying the cylinder)
> 
> ...


 
no thats not the one, it has only one cylinder (i went back looking for a second one but this was all they had on display)
the other ones have the opening down two sides of the box, displaying both cylinders & it says 2 cylinders on the box
sorry no photo

Offline


----------



## glen (27/10/07)

Doesn't sound right Youngy. I bought one - it says 2xAlco2jet 40 cylinders and there are pictures all over it of the two cylinders. There are cutout sections in opposing corners of the box and it doesn't seem to say starter pack. I can post a piccy if you are still unsure - let me know.


Glen


----------



## paulwin (27/10/07)

they had them at woolworths melville last week for 49.95 we brought one for my mother inlaw this week they had them for 59.95 :angry: i was thinking i'll grab one 
paul


----------



## pb unleaded (27/10/07)

I just bought a Sodastream Kit from K-Mart in Cranbourne (Vic). They were advertised at $49.99 (RRP $97.90)
but scanned at $40.00.  
Two alco jet cilinders included.

arthur


----------



## AndySmith (27/10/07)

Bought one today for $40 from Garden City westfield, 2 cylinders etc

They had one left on the shelves


----------



## youngy (27/10/07)

glen,

cheers for the description, The one I saw only had one cut out showing 1 co2 cylinder.

I will have to ring the other K-mart stores here in Adelaide.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (27/10/07)

youngy said:


> glen,
> 
> cheers for the description, The one I saw only had one cut out showing 1 co2 cylinder.
> 
> I will have to ring the other K-mart stores here in Adelaide.



Hi youngy

I reckon there were some in K-Mart at Marion, but that was a while ago.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## razz (1/11/07)

arthur said:


> I just bought a Sodastream Kit from K-Mart in Cranbourne (Vic). They were advertised at $49.99 (RRP $97.90)
> but scanned at $40.00.
> Two alco jet cilinders included.
> 
> arthur


Thanks for the post Arthur. Just picked one up from Cranny store. $40. I told the misses it's for her cordial, I got a funny look but I think she bought it. <_<


----------



## Plastic Man (1/11/07)

There's 5 of these on the shelf at K Mart Casula as of lunch time today - if anyone in the areas interested.

$97 retail marked on it, $49 price with a $40 clearance sticker on them. 2 cylinders per box. Bargain !!!


----------



## youngy (7/11/07)

Adelade,

I still can't find the 2 cylinder pack.

I have gone into Firle, Kurralta Park not there

I have called Ingle Farm, Oaklands Park (Marion), Modbury, Port Adelaide, West Lakes and Smithfield

Only the Starter packs with 1 co2 

bugger........

There are available on the website but for $69


----------



## clean brewer (13/5/09)

An old thread, didnt want to start a new one..

Anyhow, I noticed in the latest Big W catalogue that starts tomoz that hey have Soda Stream Makers(inc Gas Bottle  ) for $45(save $12), Ill be buying one for the missus and kids... I can then borrow the cylinder every now and again for my party keg...


----------

